# clown knife tanks and equip?



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone have pictures of their clown knife tanks and their equipment for them?
I'm getting info. together about putting one together for my growing clown knife. I'm interested in the cost, preferred brands, best set-ups, and all the good stuff. 
Thanks for checking out the thread


----------

